# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  اروع برامج السيديا cydia  2011 مع التوضيح !!

## DARIFBS

*AppSync for OS*  * بعد تثبيت هذا البتش تستطيع تحميل البرامج المكركه ( وكل فيرموير له بيتش مخصص )*  *Installous* * يمكنك من تنزيل العاب و برامج ال AppStore بدون نقود*  * afc2add*  * والذي يسمح لنا بفتح ملفات الايفون على الكمبيوتر* * SBSettings*  * البرنامج الاروع في تسهيل عمل الابفون*  * WinterBoard*  * برنامج لتركيب الثيمات على الايفون*  * CyDelete*  * برنامج يمكنك من حذف برامج سيديا من سطح الشاشة الأيفون*  * iFile*  * برنامج رائع للتعامل مع ملفات الايفون*  * yourtupe 2* * برنامج لتنزيل مقاطع اليوتيوب*  * Icy*  * برنامج شبيه بسيديا*  * five icon switcher* * لوضع أكثر من أربع برامج عند استخدام الملتي تاسك*  * 2 five icon dock
 لوضع خمسة برامج على تاسك*  * nospot*  * الغاء صفحة ال spotlight عند الضغط على زر الهوم لمرة واحده*   * vunlock*  * لفتح الجهاز باستخدام أزرار الصوت*   * calltell*  * يقوم باخبارك بإسم المتصل أو رقمه عند تلقي إتصال*    * synchronicity*  * تسطتيع العمل على جهاز عند عمل مزامنة*  * foldercloser*  * أغلق الفولدر عند الخروج من برنامج من داخل الفولدر*  * switcherplus*  * أضافات عديدة على الملتي تاسك عند الضغط مرتين على زر الهوم*  * group sms*  * لإرسال رسالة إلى عدة أشخاص أو مجموعات معينه إذا قمت بتصنيف ال contacts إلى مجموعات*  * PreventSleep*  * لمنع الجهاز من النوم عندما تحمل من ال wi-fi*   * FastSnap*  * لالتقاط الصور والفيديو بواسطة أزرار الصوت*  * NoLockScreen*  * برنامج الغاء شاشة القفل*   * FoldersInFolders*  * لوضع فولدر داخل فولدر أخر*   * covert*  * لتصفح الانترنت من دون حفظ أسماء المواقع أو الأرقام والبيانات المدخلة*  * play awake*  * لاستخدام أي ملف داخل ايبود كنغمة للمنبه*   * SBRotator* * لنقل شريط الملتي تاسك من أسفل إلى جانب الشاشة عند قلب الجهاز*  * iPicMyContacs*  * اضافة الصور بجانب الأرقام والأسماء المخزنة*   * infinifolders*  * يقوم البرنامج بزيادة عدد التطبيقات في الفولدر الواحد الى 12 البرنامج*  * home page in safari*  * يمكنك من استخدام صفحة معينة كصفحة هوم*  * gridlock and iconoclasm*  * برنامجين لترتيب البرامج بالطريقة التي تريدها*  * istrings*  * يمكنك هذا البرنامج من تغيير خصائص الكتابه كتغيير عبارة slide to unlock*  * safari download manager*  * البرنامج قديم ولكن تم تحديثه لدعم ios4 تستطيع تنزيل الملفات من سفاري بصيغ عديدة*  * MCleaner*  * لمنع وحظر المكالمات أو الرسائل الغير مرغوب فيها*   * MakeItMine*  * برنامج لتغيير اسم carrier*   * FontSwap*  * برنامج رائع لتغيير الخطوط*  * iGoogler*  * برنامج رائع لتصفح الانترنت*  * NoCyfresh*  * برنامج لمنع السيديا من عمل refresh*  * vWallpaper*  * برنامج يمكنك من وضع Wallpaper متحركة في Home Screen*  * ScreenRecorder*  * برنامج لتصوير شاشة الايفون*  * iDashBoard*  * برنامج رائع لاظهار الساعة و حالة الطقس*  * iBirthdays*  * برنامج لتذكير اوقات اعياد الميلاد*  * AppCake*  * برنامج يمكنك من تنزيل العاب و برامج ال AppStore بدون نقود*  * iProtect وأيضا Locktopus* * يمكنك من وضع قفل على كل البرامج و الالعاب*  * iPhoneVideoRecorder*  * تصوير الفيديو لــ 3Gs*  * SwirlyMMS*  * ولا اروع لإرسال واستقبال الMMS*  * SMSTools*  * للتحكم فى الرسائل*  * BiteSMS*  * امكانيات أكثر مع الرسائل*  * Veency*  * التحكم فى الايفون عن بعد*  * iTypeFaster*  * لتغيير ألوان لوحة المفاتيح حتى تسهل عملية الكتابة*  * chronus*  * عمل نسخة احتياطية للبرامج التي تريدها واستعادتها بأي وقت*  * pdanet*  * يقوم بتحويل جهازك الآيفون إلى نقطة وصول لاسلكية وبإمكانك تمرير الانترنت إلى أجهزة أخرى باستخدام الواي فاي*  * ABGrouper*  * عمل مجموعات لجهات الإتصال وإدارتها وحذفها والتعديل عليها*  * iPhoneDelivery*  * استلام تقرير وصول الرسالة*  * Cyntact*  * إظهار صورة المتصل في جهات الإتصال*  * Recent/CallLog Delete*  * حذف اتصال معين من سجل الإتصالات الواردة أو الصادرة*   * AttachmentSaver*  * لحفظ المرفقات من البريد الالكتروني*  * LiveClock* * لتحريك عقارب الساعة على أيقونة الساعة*  * Adblock*  * برنامج يمنع النوافذ المنبثقة في المتصفح سفاري*   * Asktocall* * لتأكيد انشاء الاتصال*  * AskToSend* * لتاكيد الارسال الرسالة*  * Barrel* * للانتقال بين صفحات الايفون بشكل رائع*  * OverBoard* * لتنقل بين صفحات جهازك بكل سهولة*  * Icon Renamer* * لتغير اسماء ايقونة البرنامج*  * StayOpened* * برنامج لمنع اغلاق متجر البرامج عند التحميل*  * iGO my way* * برنامج الملاحة الرائع جدا*  * MultiIconMover* * لنقل اكثر من ايقونة دفعه واحدة*  * Gpower Pro* * تضيف لك 3 خيارات عند الضغط على زر التشغيل لفترة تنيتان*  * Mail Rules* * لفلترة وترتيب الايميلات على جهازك*   * Graviboard* * لتحريك ايقونات الجهازك بحرية*  * Pull To Refresh* * لتحديث البريد بالطريقة المعتادة*  * Device Speed* * يتيح لك معرف اداء سرعه جهازك*  * ezdecline* * يتيح لك اضافة الخيار (إجابة) و (رفض) حتى اذا لو كان هاتفك في وضع القفل*  * MyOS* * لتفعيل وتعطيل مميزات نظامiOS*   * SkyFire* * مشغل الفلاش*  * Springflash SBSettings*  * أضافة فى SBsettings لتشغيل الفلاش الكاميرة للايفون4*   * Reset Safari for SBSettings* * أضافة فى SBsettings تسهل عملية حذف جميع ما فتحت فى متصفح سفاري*  * Remove Backgrond SBsettings* * أضافة فى SBsettings لأغلق جميع البرامج التي تعمل في الباك قراوند بضغطة واحد*  * Wi-Fi Sync* * لتزامن مع الايتونز دون الحاجة الى الكبل فقط ب Wi-Fi*    * ScreenDimmer* * لحفظ بطارية الايفون اطول فترة ممكنة*  * kuaiDial*  * مساعد للاتصال مع العديد من المزايا*   * QuickDo*  * يغنيك عن أستعمال أزرار الأيفون*  * iGotYa*  * لحماية الأيفون (يرسل لك صورة وموقع سارق الايفون)*  * iWipe*  * لمسح الملفات المحذوفة والتخلص منها نهائي*  * ‏Mark read*  * تقوم بتسهيل التحكم بالبريد الالكتروني والفيس بوك من خلال منحك أختيار الميزة*   * PhoneCloser*  * لتحسين اجراء المكالمات بالايفون*  * Backboard*  * لحفظ الثيمات الخاصة*  * iSHSHit*  * لنسخ ملف الشاشة SHSH من أبل مباشرة و بسهوله*  * Quick Lock*  * لقفل الهاتف من الشاشة*  * AddCallHistory*  * لوضع أى رقم فى السجل المكالمات*  * SlManager*  * لنسخة الاسماء من والى الايفون*  * iLostMyi*  * برنامج يرسلك لك رقم الشريحة اللص الذى سرق منك أى فون الخاص بك*  * USB Drive*  * لتحويل جزء من ذاكرة الاي فون الى Flash Memory*  * No badges*  * يخفى جميع العلامات المزعجة ( تحديث )*  * spot light remover* * لالغاء خاصية البحث من الصفحة الرئيسية*  * PkG Backup*  * لعمل باك اب لبرامج السيديا*   * CallData*  * اعرف مصدر الاتصال قبل الرد*  * customBadges*  * تستطيع إضافة أية رمز جديدة على الايقونة فى الشاشة الرئيسية*  * hideEmall*  * لأخفاءالرسائل و الصور*  * google mobile app*  * يقوم بالبحث فى الانترنت عن طريق الصوت أو بالصورة*  * ztoggle* * الغاء خاصية multitasking*   * push Doctor*  * اداة تقوم باصلاح الاشعارت*  * TV Tube Sleep* * تعطي تأثير مثل التلفزيون القديم أثناء وضع sleep*  * Unlim Tones* * لإنشاء نغمات الرسائل والإتصال*  * no appstore pass*  * يمكنك التحميل من appstore دون تكرار الرقم السرى*  * SpringVibe*  * اضف أكبر باقة أهتزاز للأعدادات للأيفون*  * auto shutdown*  * خاصية ايقاف التشغيل الايفون بتوقيت*   * auto silent*  * خاصية الوضع الصامت بتوقيت*  * No Clock* * للاخفاء الساعة من شريط المهام*  * RightClock* * لنقل الساعة الى اليمين*   * Date & Time*  * للاظهار التاريخ والوقت*  * Anyring* * اختيار اي ملف كرنه او نغمة للأيفون*  * MCoolPhone* * تستطيع الرد على مكالماتك بهز الهاتف مباشرة بدون الضغط على اي زر*  * FullScreen for Safari*  * لتتصفح بشاشة كاملة فى السفارى*  * itracker*  * للحماية الايفون من السرقة ومعرفة اللص*   *FolderEnhancer*  *يقوم بتطوير وتحسين واضافة مميزات لمجلدات الايفون iOS4*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
مع المنتدى المغربي للمحمول الايفون له طعم اخر  :Smile:

----------


## omarb1989

تجميعية رائعة جميل جدا

----------


## sislim

تجميعية رائعة جميل جدا

----------


## aniso16-88

merciiiiiiiii boucoup

----------

